# ‘‘Tis the Season



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

An so it has begun!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh lord!!! How much? Or is that for your WB brothers?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m drooling looking at that !! And if you are going to sell any I would be VERY interested.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

Dude!!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh lord!!! How much? Or is that for your WB brothers?
> 
> View attachment 173419



As much as you've trashed Texas???? Good luck with that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2019)

Ummmm.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2019)

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

End of round 1. Time to do a little relaxing with the Miss’s.



 

 

more to come tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2019)

That used to be my drink. Over ice! Whew, the memories.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That used to be my drink. Over ice! Whew, the memories.


akes me think of spring Turkey season or at least that’s my excuse and I am sticking with it!!!
Tomorrow is the venison jerky !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Ghost pepper in there? Mmmmmmm


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ghost pepper in there? Mmmmmmm


 You need to try the habanero sausage warmedup with a little mustard. I don’t like something that takes away from the real flavor of the venison. Did ghost pepper once and don’t see where it fits the human consumption table. I like making something that is enjoyable with full flavor.
Send me some ghost peppers and I will make you a small batch to see what you think. I like hot but those blow away the enjoyMent of what I try and make. 
Let me know because I will be making some more before Christmas my friend and would be happy to make some firehouse stuff if it is what you want buddy.
Smoking in Dallas unlike them Houston guys!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Still enjoying time with the Miss’s!!! Wishing we were on the river banks waiting on theM thar catfish to bite! Mid 50’s here tonight. Thinking about very little except what is close to me.
Missing my Mom today! Never stop thinking about her. Love you Mom and will forever remember you till I die. Thank you for everything you meant to me and everything you wanted me to know and learn. Love you always did and always did.
Peace out and peace too everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds like the Turkey is kicking in...but great thread Rodney!!

Is that all summer sausage in the first go round?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Did ghost pepper once



I know. It was yummmy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

You want more send me the peppers. Last batch I did for someone was with tail of the scorpion and dude that reminded me of what Hell would be like!!!! Not what I would want to share with others. Wasn’t mothing to bring the heat down.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Something like this ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

If you want it send it and I will do my best to make you happy ( miserable ) if-en that’s what you want! Ain’t me on the pot looking for a cold rag brother

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Sounds like the Turkey is kicking in...but great thread Rodney!!
> 
> Is that all summer sausage in the first go round?


Yes sir Jerky tomorrow 20lbs worth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ain’t me on the pot looking for a cold rag brother


Hahahahahaahaaahhhaaaa


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Seriously send me your choice of misery and I will help you brother!! Been there brother don’t need the reminder of past expressions to live that state today !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Half a fith and still enjoying the night . Been a long day but it don’t get much better!! Sausage was awesome. Jerky will be a dream come true!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Miss’s gave up on me !!! Trying to clean up since got a nice fire going! To me a controlled fire saves a lot of time, Jerky tomorrow just sayiing!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 27, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ummmm.......
> 
> View attachment 173426


Man, that sure looks like Rocky. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2019)

Pm comin in.


----------

